

8 weeks to become a software dev in Vancouver...? Sure. - zallen
http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2014/01/12-reasons-to-join-vancouvers-tech-revolution-in-2014/
8 weeks! Also, Vancouver salaries suck.
======
zallen
Found this sneaky advertorial for CodeCore Bootcamp, which promises to make
you a software developer in only 8 weeks! 8 weeks! Sos that you can access
fabulous jobs in Vancouver for the exceptionally high average salary of $50k a
year! FIFTY K, PEOPLE.

Amusing rebuttal here (more about Vancouver than the 8 weeks aspect):
[http://blog.deliciousjuice.com/2014/01/07/12-reasons/](http://blog.deliciousjuice.com/2014/01/07/12-reasons/)

So. 8 weeks? To make a software dev? A Hootsuite intern, perhaps...

I'd argue that it takes several years to develop a problem-solving toolkit,
best-practices, and just enough fundamental theory to be a half-decent
developer with both breadth and depth enough to write non-embarrassing,
maintainable code without needing tonnes of support, feedback (which is always
helpful, but particularly essential in early days), and nights spent falling
asleep with K&R on your face. Whether that's in school or out, getting
employable takes time: time spent doing code, and thinking about it, and
talking about it. I feel like these CodeGuru guys are being misleading at
best, and that article reads to me almost like satire.

